

Ask HN: You hire an agency to design your mvp, what percentage should you give? - basdevries

Not much more to add: i&#x27;m curious to your views on how you would determine what percentage you should give an agency and&#x2F;or freelancer that helps you build an mvp for stock and later on for a (cheap) fee.
======
sharemywin
Very few freelancers would do that. Also, stock is a very expensive way to pay
people for one time services. you need to find a technical cofounder.

------
kgc
Just give cash. Equity entanglement is not worth it.

